# Cancer Fight:www.modianolab.org



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a letter to the golden community by a well-known leader in the battle against cancer. She has staked 10,000 to match donations by the rest of us. I made my donation today, and I hope if anyone can give a little bit, he or she will:

Dear Friends,

It has taken me over seven months to write this, and even now I can't write without tears in my eyes. My heart is broken, and healing will take time. I lost Pete to hemangiosarcoma on Valentine's Day. A fitting day, I guess, because she was truly my heart dog. I know you have all lost dogs that you loved, and all who have ever loved a dog can be united in shared sorrow.

And it is in that spirit of shared sorrow that I am making a personal request that I hope you will consider. I am asking you to make a donation to support canine cancer research conducted at the Modiano Lab (University of MN, Modiano Lab), and I will promise to match your donations up to a total of $10,000. Any amount is appreciated, or give as generously as you can -- do it for your own dogs, for our friendship, for any of the ways our lives may have touched each other, for all dogs.

Contributions will go through the Minnesota Medical Foundation and are fully tax deductible, and you will receive a tax receipt from MMF. Please make checks out to: "MMF, Fund # 1464" and mail to me. Please do it now so that you don't forget, and I will acknowledge all donors in a memorial ad in the GRNews.

Permission and encouragement to forward and cross-post.

Thank you for considering this request, and most of all thank you for your friendship,

Rhonda Hovan
PO Box 1110
Bath, OH 44210


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry she lost her dog to cancer also. I hate it. I am donating to Co. State's Cancer Research because they are the best in the country and they were so very helpful to me in finding a treatment for Selka.


----------



## InfoForIvy (Jan 3, 2015)

We are currently, frantically trying to decided what treatment is best for Ivy, a 11 year old golden who had a splenectomy Dec 17th to remove a ruptured spleen do to a tumor from hemangiosarcoma.... I was curious what kind of treatments your tried and if you have any recommendations. We are looking into a clinical trial (at the University of Minnesota) but we are having a hard time decided what is best?!?! So hard we love her so much!! Any thoughts? Do either of you have experience with Dr. Modiano's treatment?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is saddening to see this thread brought back only in that the poster Debles also passed from cancer herself last year.

With Hemangiosarcoma, the difficulty is it is a cancer of the lining in the blood vessels, so it is often in the heart too. Yunnan baiyao does seem to be good at holding off bleeds. I am so sorry you are facing this.Normal treatments are so ineffective I think a clinical trial seems promising.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*InfoForIvy*

I am so very sorry you and your sweet girl, Ivy, are dealing with hemangiosarcoma.
We have lost our Samoyed. Snobear, to hemangiosarcoma and I suspect our Golden Girl, Smooch, had it, too. Smooch became ill, didn't want to eat, spit up blood and was avoiding the stairs. Took her to the vet twice in a two week period and they did an xray and found out she only had 10% lung function. This all came on so suddenly!! My hubby and I chose to be with her as Smooch crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## InfoForIvy (Jan 3, 2015)

Im sorry to hear of Debles passed as well. Ivy is two weeks post splenectomy ... the pathology analysis of the spleen yielded hemangiosarcoma, they took biopsies of her liver and piece of necrotic liver tissue... all of the histoPath on the liver came back negative for any hemangiosarcoma. For recovery and treatment we have been sticking to a low grain, high protein diet and she has been taking Yunnan biayao and I'm Yunnity. She is in great spirits and returned to pretty much her former self. she has bought of tiredness but she is still recovering and we know what she is up against. We know what beast we are up against with the Hemangiosarcoma but we just want to do everything we can to give her the happiest healthiest life she can have left. She had an appointment with the oncologist yesterday and they did scans and testing and she has no signs of growth in heart/ lungs/liver etc, her blood work is also good. My worries are associated with the ineffectiveness of standard Chemotherapy and putting her through it. The clinical trial looks so promising I was just hoping to get some more information positive or negative on it before trekking off to Minnesota (IVY in tow obviously) from Rhode Island -- We want to make sure it is the correct decision. Ljilly28 have you had experience with the trial??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*InfoForIvy*

I looked at the Minnesota site. If I were you and considering this, I would call and talk to them, and you can email, too.



Modiano Lab - Study Info

I hope your Ivy continues to have good, quality, time!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am sorry to hear of Ivy but thrilled she is doing well! That is a blessing with hemangio. Before Hazel died, our specialist had told us that there are some chemo treatments if hemangio has not metastasized. No cures, but a bit of time. Enjoy your time together and know we all share your heartache.


----------

